# When and how do you harvest Collards?



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

We are growing Collards for the first time this year, how do you know when to harvest? Do you just snip off the biggest leaves or do you take up the whole plant? Does it need to be harvested before frost or freeze?


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

I usually let my leaves get at least 8 inches or more before picking them. Frost or freeze isn't going to hurt them a bit. I don't know how they will do if it gets down below the teens where you are, but here, the upper teens have never hurt mine. Don't pull the plants up, they will just keep getting taller and fatter.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Ed! Now I just have to find out how to cook them. Amazing what you do for a man you love


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I grow collards in coastal carolina. They usually last thrugh the winter season here, but last year we had some hard freezes at 20 degrees or so with windchills that dropped to in the single digits. this about froze everyone around heres collard plants. Even old time growers of 30 years or so said it was the worst freeze of collards they had seen. If I were you I would only pick the largest leaves unless you have no snow cover and you are going to get a sub 20 dgree freeze. If the stalks and roots dont freeze out comletly they will put out some delicious tender sprouts in the spring.

I cook mine by chopping the leaves and boiling in some bullion and onion mixed together. Season with salt and pepper to taste. I do not add any meat but do add a tablespoon or so of olive oil when I precook the onion. No meat required. If you cook them before the frost hists them add a tablespoon of sugar to a large pot to sweeten them. If they have had a gaood frost hit them the starch in them will be partially turned to sugar and they will be plenty sweet on their own. You need to cook them till tender but not over cook till they are mushy. That only comes with experience. But collards usually take a pretty good while.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Pick only the bottom leaves when they are big enought, the plant will continue to grow, over 10 feet is often found here with 14 being the highest I have heard of so far - "get the step ladder and get some collards for supper."

Simmer the leaves with salt pork to do them right, a frost helps with the taste.


----------

